# Hyoscyamine



## 19462

I just recently started back taking hyoscyamine 0.37 mgs. twice per day. I recently yesterday discovered it has niotine in it. I didn't know about the niotine. I stopped smoking almost 3 yrs. ago. The plan no more niotine for me. Is the niotine just as harmful as smoking a cigarette? What else could I use for the spams and pain. This is really stressing me out and ya'll know stress is not good at all for IBS.Thanks in advance for any answers.Deborah


----------



## Kathleen M.

I can find where they are both alkaloids but that doesn't mean they add nicotine to a tablet containing hyoscamine







Can you post the link taht says they add nicotine to hyoscamine tablets? They may share some chemical structure but that doesn't mean they add nicotine to hyoscamine tablets or that one turns into the other in your body.Anyway the danger from cigarettes healthwise is the couple of hundred other carcinogens in the smoke or in the chew. The nicotine just keeps you inhaling the smoke, it doesn't do a whole lot of damage on it's own. I have never seen anything that says that Levsin (Hyoscyamine) is addictive like nicotine is.KEdit add this;


> quote:Alkaloid-containing plantsAlkaloids, compounds containing a nitrogen atom, have specific pharmacological effects on both humans and animals. Found in many different plant families, they have been used in drug therapy since ancient times, but misuse of these plants can produce poisonings. The potato family (Solanaceae) has many species that contain a number of alkaloids. Hyoscyamine and atropine are the alkaloids occurring in belladonna or deadly nightshade (Atropa belladonna), black henbane (Hyoscyamus niger), thornapples and jimsonweed (Datura), and tree daturas or angel's-trumpets (Brugmansia). The black nightshades (Solanum) contain glycoalkaloids. Plants of tobacco, Nicotiana, contain numerous alkaloids, principally the very toxic nicotine or its isomer anabasine. Plants of poison hemlock (Conium macalatum) have several alkaloids similar to nicotine, which affect the central nervous system. Plants of rattlebox (Crotalaria), groundsel (Senecio), and fiddleneck (Amsinckia) have alkaloids of similar molecular structure. Anagyrine is a toxic alkaloid found in several species of lupine (Lupinus) in the western United States. Alkaloids present in species of monkshood (Aconitum) are extremely toxic. Larkspur plants (Delphinium) have similar toxic alkaloids affecting the central nervous system, causing excitability and muscular spasms. Plants of false hellebores (Veratrum) and death camas (Zigadenus) have complex alkaloids of similar structure and cause livestock deaths in the western United States. See also Alkaloid; Atropine.


Which makes them sound very much like two different compounds not that one contains the other http://www.answers.com/topic/poisonous-plant-botany


----------



## 15860

I have just started back on levsin and when I looked at the ingredients in it I did not see that it contained nicotine but I did notice that it can cause constipation. I used it years earlier and now when I take it I don't feel very well. Very dizzy and just out of it for the day. It does help with spasms and that uneasy stomach feeling so I take it when I absolutely have to. I have not heard from my GI Doctor that it is harmful.


----------



## Guest

Marge - sorry to hear this - I'm afraid I can't be of any help but had to post and say "welcome to the board and what's Homer really like to live with - and is Moe as sexy as he's drawn - and of yes, how do you cope with that beehive day in day out!!!Welcome from Manchester anywaySue


----------



## 19462

I was just doing a search on hyoscyamine on this site Saturday and Sunday. I ran across a message posted a few years back and the poster said that nicotine was the major ingredient in hyoscyamine. Well noone contradicted the post or offered any opposing information. I guess I went into mini panic mode and thought must be true noone disagreed.Thanks so much for the information Kathleen and Marge.I have calmed down now and will continue to take the hyoccyamine.Deborah


----------



## 20250

Hi Deb, Just curious. Does this med work for you? I was prescribed this last year and ate them like candy and didn't seem to do anything for me







. Likewise for my son.


----------



## 19462

I had taken it before and it did not really help much at all. Well not enough to keep taking it. I had such bad cramping and spasms felt like my insides were just being squeezed and twisted especially when i first got out of bed in the mornings. I was also extremely sensitive to gas and always had gas that I couldn't pass for several hours and that also caused painful cramping.I was on xifamin(spelling) for a month and 1/2 which improved things 90-95% for me. I went back to see my dr. a couple weeks ago and told him how much better I was after taking the xifamin although I still had a little gas and some pain. He reminded me that I would feel a little discomfort because I still have IBS. My primary dr. had recommended that I take a probiotic but at the time it didn't seem to help guess the SIBO was just negating the other treatments.Gi dr. had me to start taking acidolphus along with the xifamin which it was confusing spacing the time in between the xifaxmin and the acidolphus so I didn't start the acidolphus until about 3weeks ago. Seems I also have a lactose intolerance. I had some of the hyoccyamine left over and I decided it wouldn't make me any worse and decided to take it for the cramping I still get. It is nothing even comparable to the intense pain/gas pressure and pain I had prior to taking the xifamin.Now since I started back taking the Hyocyamne it is helping. I have no more trapped painful pressure feslings from gas. The squeezing/twisting feeling in my gut is gone. The stabbing pain is gone. I think it is helping now that the SIBO has been treated.Deborah


----------



## 14989

It works quite well for me. I take 1-2 a day.


----------



## tltrull

I was just like Brett, it did nothing for me...well not unless you count the severe dry mouth!


----------



## mistressdarkheart

it didn't work for me either, I was taking it twice a day and I might as well have been taking nothing at all. My doctor switched me to Nortriptyline at 25 mgs. I have only been taking this for a week and don't think they are helping either. I am supposed to start taking 2 pills before bedtime as of tomorrow.Maybe that will make the difference. The cramping and discomfort is so bad. Good luck, hope you find something that helps.


----------

